# Shrimping in North Myrtle Beach



## Stingray19 (Aug 15, 2010)

Anyone know of a good spot to catch shrimp in or around North Myrtle Beach? Not really for food, but for entertainment/bait. Id be looking to catch them with a cast net right of the dock/shore.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

probably that landing in the cherry grove area. either 53rd or 54th avenue north


----------

